# National meet



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

1kulsol said:


> Has there been any discussion, on the forum, of the possibility of holding an *Annual Cruze/Sonic meet *... possibly week long .. this allows people to attend either ALL week or as many days as they can manage .... with vendors attending selling/showing their products ... other possibilities are holding regional meets where owners share stories .. help others install parts .. maybe with a few vendors ... ALL this is similar to what other car groups do.
> 
> I'm not pushing this .. just asking questions ... thought this might be a good time to bring this up since there will be a nice group showing up for the *2018 Lordstown tour.*


Well, this is currently an annual event and it is well attended. While we may not outright advertise to Sonic owners, there is nothing saying they could not participate. Who knows, if enough interest is generated, along with the requisite volunteers, this could be a joint effort in the future.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

1kulsol said:


> Has there been any discussion, on the forum, of the possibility of holding an *Annual Cruze/Sonic meet *... possibly week long ..


I can't say I've heard of anything like it although there was talk of a travelling Cruze Expo but the Sonic which has since been discontinued was not considered


----------

